# Using Hard Drive?



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, this is my 1st post... I have taken the hard drive out of my old TiVo and want to use it in my computer. I am more fammiliar with electronics, but I have enough experiance with computers that I should be able to do this with a little help. My problem is that the hard drive only shows about 600MB free space left when I tried to put Win2000 on it. I assume it's because there is already a bounch of video and OS already on there... I couldn't figue out how to format it. Someone suggested that this is because TiVo used Linux and it's a "stronger" OS then Windows so I will have to figure out some way to reformat it so I can use it in my computer. Help! Please  
Thanks so much!


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

derrick111 said:


> Hello, this is my 1st post... I have taken the hard drive out of my old TiVo and want to use it in my computer. I am more fammiliar with electronics, but I have enough experiance with computers that I should be able to do this with a little help. My problem is that the hard drive only shows about 600MB free space left when I tried to put Win2000 on it. I assume it's because there is already a bounch of video and OS already on there... I couldn't figue out how to format it. Someone suggested that this is because TiVo used Linux and it's a "stronger" OS then Windows so I will have to figure out some way to reformat it so I can use it in my computer. Help! Please
> Thanks so much!


You need to format the disk with the proper format, either fat32 or ntfs. Its odd that your machine even sees the disk at all. You should be able to delete and create a new partition on the disk and then format it and be ready to do. If you cant figure that out then connect the disk as a slave to your main drive and boot to windows, right click on my computer choose manage then click on disk management, ,you should see the disc you added and verify its the correct one by its size, tell your machine to initialize it and then format the disc


----------



## KipHartman (Jul 16, 2007)

First of all, I am completely new at this other than the many posts I've read trying to find an answer to this question...

How can I record a show and take a certain thirty second clip and store it on my computer?

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can offer...


----------



## derrick111 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, if by "seeing" the disc as all you mean that it shows up as a drive... I don't know that. What I meant is that when I installed it in my computer, I tried to install windows on it but in the process found I couldn't because the computer/windows thinks it's only 600MB. I then tried to just format the whold drive but couldn't figure it out (it wouldn't format for some reason... maybe my ignorance).

So it looks like I have to figure out how to format the HD... to start, how do I choose either fat32 or ntfs?

Then, I need to know what I need to do at Partioning? My only experiance with partitioning was to creat or delete them... I wouldn't think I need to creat a partition but maybe I'm confused on the meaning still?

Thanks!!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

KipHartman said:


> First of all, I am completely new at this other than the many posts I've read trying to find an answer to this question...
> 
> How can I record a show and take a certain thirty second clip and store it on my computer?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance you can offer...


It's not all that simple and this forum does not allow for talk of extracting programs from your tivo. Even if it's just a small part of a show. Go look thru deal data base . com and prepare yourself for a good bit of reading.


----------



## KipHartman (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for your friendly and helpful reply! I didn't know I couldn't ask a question like that, and I didn't know I was supposed to ask my question some other way...


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

You asked the question fine its just that extraction is a subject that cant be talked about its against the rules of the forum.


----------

